
What Every Hipster Should Know About Functional Programming - JoshTriplett
http://bodil.org/hipster/
======
biggestbob
@bodil is very respectable in terms of tech. The problem is she frequently
goes on really bizarre, sometimes completely illogical SJW-style rants. She
really comes off as a crazy person sometimes. It's a shame because she has a
lot of very interesting programming language knowledge and programmers could
learn a lot from her.

------
ianseyer
could not even read this.

